# My band is giving you free music



## yack

My band, fighting gemini, recently released our free 3 song ep. Its good rock music. Our singer is a marine that did a couple tours in irag before he got out. We do a ton of the wounded warrior benefits and anything else that helps veterans. We mostly play around houston, but we are looking to start branching out. We should be releasing our full cd in february 2012. You can download the 3 songs at www.fightinggemini.com . Its completely free, no gimmicks or email signup or virus. We also have the songs on facebook. We are playing at the jailhouse saloon this friday in spring. Stop by and say hello, we start at 8


----------



## Gary

yack said:


> My band, fighting gemini, recently released our free 3 song ep. Its good rock music. Our singer is a marine that did a couple tours in irag before he got out. We do a ton of the wounded warrior benefits and anything else that helps veterans. We mostly play around houston, but we are looking to start branching out. We should be releasing our full cd in february 2012. You can download the 3 songs at www.fightinggemini.com . Its completely free, no gimmicks or email signup or virus. We also have the songs on facebook. We are playing at the jailhouse saloon this friday in spring. Stop by and say hello, we start at 8


As one musician to another, yall rock dude! :cheers:


----------



## reeltimer

Man your logo is kickass!The intro tune on the site rocks.Good luck and thank you for your service.


----------



## wtc3

Good stuff brother!! I'd like to hear more!


----------



## yack

Thanks guys. Just to be clear, i did not serve. The singer did. I play bass. Hope you enjoy it


----------



## yack

If you like the music, be sure to tell your friends. The more downloads we get, the better we look to a record company.


----------



## troutredfish

That's some good stuff there:cheers: Rock on brother........Good luck and persistence


----------



## yack

Have 2 new shows booked now. On jan 21 we'll be at exit 73 in spring and jan 29 we'll be at scout bar for the texas buzz on 94.5


----------



## bassguitarman

I'll be honest. I opened the link fully expecting to be disappointed. However, those are some very tight, solid songs your band should be proud of. Well done!


----------



## yack

bassguitarman said:


> I'll be honest. I opened the link fully expecting to be disappointed. However, those are some very tight, solid songs your band should be proud of. Well done!


Thanks. We have dealt with that attitude constantly. I think people assume that it sucks since its free. Oh well. Glad you went ahead and listened. Tell your friends


----------



## yack

Come check us out at the rodeo cookoff. We'll be playing at the USO tent on Friday, Feb 24.


----------



## atcfisherman

*EXCELLENT!!!!! Y'all are very very good!!!!*

You sound similar to the lead singer for THIRD DAY! Fantastic!!! Where can I get your music?


----------



## yack

Our website is www.fightinggemini.com. We have 3 songs you can download for free. Our full album will be for sale march 1st.


----------



## Auer Power

Downloaded them. They're great!
Thanks dude, rock on!

I agree BadA logo


----------



## DrummerBoy471

Good sound man! I'll have to come check y'all out!


----------



## Sounding_7th

This is great stuff, truly.
Will your album be on iTunes?
If so, count me in 100%.
Hope yall make it big, I really really liked it!!
Listening to it right now 

I'm loving the sound of 'New Friend' the most, but all are great....y'all got some good going!


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish

Sweet! Who are you using to record? We're looking to record an EP with 4-5 songs. Most local studios don't give songs the backbone they deserve, whoever recorded you guys did a good job.


----------



## yack

Our album will be available on all of the major online music retailers. ITunes, Yahoo, Amazon....
As far as recording, we used satellite studios. They do a great job. A friend of mine has a studio as well, if you want his info just send me a message


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish

Thanks, I'll be in touch. Good luck to you guys.


----------



## Sounding_7th

Still dying for more! -- future sailor here


----------



## yack

Go check is out on facebook and youtube. Sometimes well put up an extra song for a day or 2


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Very nice man! Great songs, ill download them on itunes. Great full sound no doubt, you guys have something man! I play too and i know a band hates to hear who they sound like *** its just a relativity thing...shinedown comes to mind for sure, the whole sound as well as the vocals. Not a bad thing at all! Do you guys know the Charlie Hager band? My good buddy plays drums for them and they rock man! They play all over. Their full band name is charlie hager and the captain legendary band, check them out on pandora and ill definitely mention you guys to them! Great stuff


-mac-


----------



## yack

Demo will only be free for a couple more weeks. Then the album will hit itunes. Well be playing at the 10/20 race in austin next month to.


----------



## yack

The album is now available on all major digital music sites. Thanks for the support


----------



## AggyCat

When is your next gig in the Spring area? I'm sure you have heard this before, but ya'll have got it together!! Good luck to all of you!!


----------



## yack

Nothing in spring for a while. When we get something together ill let you know


----------

